# Dr. Eugen Jonas



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi girls
Just came across an interesting article about this doc and his studies into fertility and the moon cycles and wondered if anyone had heard of him? Looks like he's retired now but has a website www.drjonasmethod.com. There's the usual payment for getting their info online but thought I'd start here to see if anyone has heard anything about him.

Thanks
B x
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry hun, never heard of it, and if I'm honest, I'd be a wee bit sceptical - I certainly don't think that you could ever guarantee the gender of a baby as this is determined by the sperm !
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't read much about the gender side of things, more about using the lunar cycle as a guide for optimum conception times. I doubt any of us on here would really care about the gender if we got pregnant


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Absolutely Brookie - wishing you all the very very best with whichever 'cycle' your follow   

Sheila


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this Doctor advocates that you baby dance during a full moon if you want a really hairy baby    

Only joking ....I just couldn't resist

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Duck - My MIL obviously didn't do that dance when she was carrying my hubby !!!!


----------

